# Shy convict?



## Nitlon (Jul 10, 2011)

I've had a male convict cichlid since he was about an inch and a half long. When I first got him, I put him in with another convict, whom he bullied so much I took the other one back to the store (I'd thought it was female, turned out to be a male with a torn dorsal fin). Now that he's full grown, though, he's become a total coward - he hides underneath the rocks most of the time, and won't even come out to eat food if people are watching. My tank's pretty heavily decorated (plastic plants and some java moss - he eats everything else), but his only tankmates are four tiger barbs and two upside-down catfish. Everything is fully grown, and I've had this set up for almost five years. Is my convict shy because he grew up without any other cichlids? Would adding a female help him become less shy?

The tank is a 25 gallon, pH hovers around 6.8 - 7.0, and I do bimonthly water changes of about 50%.

He's so pitiful...help!:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Adding another convict is likely to spark a turf war, which you definitely don't want in that small of an aquarium. Is the aquarium situated in a busy section of the house?


----------



## Nitlon (Jul 10, 2011)

Yeah, I figured as much...(about adding another). I do rearrange the decor every other time I do a water change, usually as a result of trying to get at all the gravel, but I'm guessing that doesn't make a significant difference. Oh well.

No, the tank is in an alcove near the base of some stairs, and while it's not exactly secluded, it's not in a very busy area of the house.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Rearranging of everything every time you do a water change could be the cause. He's unable to set up his territory, so he's constantly in 'new surroundings', which can be very stressful for a fish. I'd say let him find a log or something along those lines that he can use as a hideaway, then leave that in place every time you do a water change.


----------



## Nitlon (Jul 10, 2011)

All right, I'll be sure to do that. Thanks for the advice.


----------

